# Shireoaks Manor, Nottinghamshire, November 2015



## HughieD (Nov 21, 2015)

This was the last stop on a Dukeries circuit on a day we failed to get in (Langwith Mill), couldn’t locate it (Warsop CAD) and found it but there wasn’t a lot left (Haughton chapel). This was always going to be an externals-only jobbie but all-in-all this was an interesting explore. The house is tucked away round the back of Shireoaks village. It’s a beautiful house but is in a fairly critical state. It is a bit of a ‘live’ site as there is a house right at the back that is lived in. Here’s some history.

The Grade II listed mainly Elizabethan hall was originally built for the rich London Merchant Thomas Hewet, probably by John Smythson, circa 1612-15. On his death he left it to his son Henry Hewett and then to his son Sir Thomas Hewit who was Sheriff of Nottingham in 1627. It eventually passed to his grandson, also Thomas, who made a number of improvements to the house, adding several fine avenues, cascades, and water gardens. The estate then passed to his godson, John Thornhaugh, of Osberton, who adopted the surname Hewet. On his death it passed to the Rev. John Hewet, Rector of Harthill, who built a chapel in the grounds. It then passed to his relative John Wheatley who sold Shireoaks to Charles, Duke of Norfolk, in 1812. His descendants sold it in 1842. In 1945 the hall was in somewhat of a dilapidated state and was sold to a local farmer. 

Picture of the Hall in 1910:


shireoaks-hall-1910 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On with the pictures:

Side elevation:


img2859 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2858 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Side on at an angle:


img2860 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The front elevation of the hall is particularly pleasing:


img2864 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2861 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The back entrance is flanked by two large stable buildings:


img2877 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2875 by HughieDW, on Flickr

They have seen better days:


img2883 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And their roofs need some serious attention:


img2881 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Vines at the window:


img2867 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside one of the stables:


img2878 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The rear of the house is in a poorish state:


img2868 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2873 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2872 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2871 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The back elevation reveals the house that is still lived in:


img2880 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The estate wall stands tall still:


img2882 by HughieDW, on Flickr

At the street end there’s also a fairly large complex of semi-abandoned farm buildings:


img2891 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2892 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2015)

I like it a lot, thank you Hughie.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 21, 2015)

Great pics mate, love the one of the ivy growing over the window!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like it's a gem inside.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2015)

What a belter! I bet the inside is still original.Splendid shots.


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2015)

I enjoyed this one,, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice one wouldn't mide seeing inside this place


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2015)

What a lovely old folly! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Nov 22, 2015)

I'd love to have a good look around here. It looks great! Nice photos HughieD


----------



## rockfordstone (Nov 23, 2015)

i like that, must have been a busy estate in its hey day


----------



## HughieD (Nov 26, 2015)

Fascinated to see what this place looks like inside. Couldn't find an internal shot anywhere on the web.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 27, 2015)

Interesting stuff Hughie


----------

